# Tether strap extension



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

The in-laws finally got a tether hook installed in their mini-van, but instead of putting it on the top of the frame, it was put on the floor.
DS1's carseat's tether strap won't reach!
Is there such thing as an extension? Would it be safe?

They have to have him in their van this weekend and if the extension is out, then he'll have to RF...his carseat goes to 30lbs RF'ing and he weighs 30.2lbs with all his clothes on.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I take it you are in Canada?

What kind of seat is it? I know that Evenflo has extenders.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

Yep, in Canada.

It's a Cosco Scenera I believe.

In comparison to my neices Eddie Bauer 3 in 1, this tether is obnoxiously short with no way to swap it for a longer one.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I would think a ffing seat untethered is safer than a rfing seat where the child is over the limit.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
I would think a ffing seat untethered is safer than a rfing seat where the child is over the limit.

Not okay in Canada, though


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh, that's right, Canada requires the top tether. I still wouldn't rearface over the limits, though.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

Personally I was thinking RF'ing at .2lbs over the limit (that is when he was wearing all his winter clothes, a winter coat and boots) would be safer than without a tether, as the carseats are only designed to be used with a tether strap.
Regardless, it's illegal in Canada to not use a tether.

On a good note, since the inlaws did get a tether hook installed, and it works with the 3 in 1 carseat they had for my neice, we just rethreaded the straps to fit DS1 and used that carseat. I refuse to let them use it for him before because it was not tethered, but the tether strap on that seat has an obnoxiously LONG strap lol!

Definately something I will look for with the next carseat we buy.


----------

